# Park worker says don't jump stairs



## Dekker (Feb 8, 2013)

I was up there today as well, who knows maybe we saw each other and didn't even know it. I saw plenty of people ollie over the stairs, I thought you were supposed to since there was an oh so slight lip right at the top. :dunno: Also saw plenty of people wipe off the flat top feature on the left side and hit the stairs hard with their board. Probably causes just as much damage slipping off the features early and nailing the stairs. Cover the stairs completely with snow if they are so worried about it.... 

I skipped everything though after dropping in except for that double box right at the end. It was a box practice day for me today.

Also, I was wearing gunmetal colored pants with a brown flannel shirt and a gray vest over it. Don't see toooo many vest riders so maybe you'll remember me.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I'm confused. Was it an actual park feature? Seymour has some steps and patio rails and a bannister set up in the park, and the whole point is to hit it every which way you can. You aren't talking about the steps up to the lodge or something?


----------



## JetFalcon (Feb 12, 2013)

Dekker said:


> I was up there today as well, who knows maybe we saw each other and didn't even know it. I saw plenty of people ollie over the stairs, I thought you were supposed to since there was an oh so slight lip right at the top. :dunno: Also saw plenty of people wipe off the flat top feature on the left side and hit the stairs hard with their board. Probably causes just as much damage slipping off the features early and nailing the stairs. Cover the stairs completely with snow if they are so worried about it....
> 
> I skipped everything though after dropping in except for that double box right at the end. It was a box practice day for me today.
> 
> Also, I was wearing gunmetal colored pants with a brown flannel shirt and a gray vest over it. Don't see toooo many vest riders so maybe you'll remember me.


Well, I was there yesterday (Thurs 3/21). But you pretty much got all the descriptions right for the lower playground area. Surprised you are at your computer already since they do close at 4pm, so guess you live pretty close. 

I did not expect anyone to tell me not to jump the stairs that was a park feature. If he tried to give me a hard time, I would call him out and question why they put stairs there. But he went off somewhere else so I kept jumping the stairs since he wasn't around to say no.


----------



## JetFalcon (Feb 12, 2013)

Donutz said:


> I'm confused. Was it an actual park feature? Seymour has some steps and patio rails and a bannister set up in the park, and the whole point is to hit it every which way you can. You aren't talking about the steps up to the lodge or something?


It was a park feature with rail/box on the side. These aren't stairs for pedestrians.


----------



## StrattonRider (Sep 16, 2012)

JetFalcon said:


> There's a stair feature at my local resort (MtHigh) and I was jumping it trying to clear it. Well, a park crewman saw me trying to clear the stairs, but I landed on the stair set itself and not the snow. And he told me to please do not jump the stairs.
> 
> First it was because it's not good for the stairs. Then it was "I don't want to see you get hurt." And that they are there for decoration. Well, I don't get why a resort would put up a stair feature and then tell people not to jump it. He was cool about it and wasn't hard on me, but I don't get why he needs to tell me not to jump the stair feature.
> 
> Well, he went somewhere else and I hit the stairs again even though he told me not to. I was able to clear it after a few attempts so his precious stairs were not stomped on. I just thought it was dumb for a park worker to tell me not to jump the stairs.


At my mountain the park crew are so high they don't give a fuck about anything.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

JetFalcon said:


> It was a park feature with rail/box on the side. These aren't stairs for pedestrians.


Well that makes no sense. Park nazi?


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Ya'll posting in a JetFalcon thread.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

JetFalcon said:


> There's a stair feature at my local resort (MtHigh) and I was jumping it trying to clear it. Well, a park crewman saw me trying to clear the stairs, but I landed on the stair set itself and not the snow. And he told me to please do not jump the stairs.
> 
> First it was because it's not good for the stairs. Then it was "I don't want to see you get hurt." And that they are there for decoration. Well, I don't get why a resort would put up a stair feature and then tell people not to jump it. He was cool about it and wasn't hard on me, but I don't get why he needs to tell me not to jump the stair feature.
> 
> Well, he went somewhere else and I hit the stairs again even though he told me not to. I was able to clear it after a few attempts so his precious stairs were not stomped on. I just thought it was dumb for a park worker to tell me not to jump the stairs.


you are a pussy for not calling him a pussy. just tell his dumb ass not to put anything in the snowboard park unless he wants it destroyed. 

fucking bitch.


----------



## Aw3bb (Jan 27, 2013)

john doe said:


> Ya'll posting in a JetFalcon thread.


...without yoga pants or turd refs...wtf?!?...didn't think op even had a snowboard...maybe an attempt at revamping his image??? Or maybe Mommy grounded him for a few days from his computer and be reflected on what a douche bag he's been on here and that any attention he received was only for our amusement...who knows. Who cares.


----------



## Sincraft (Sep 6, 2010)

ShredLife said:


> you are a pussy for not calling him a pussy. just tell his dumb ass not to put anything in the snowboard park unless he wants it destroyed.
> 
> fucking bitch.


yea while I agree, if it's there then block it off somehow if you dont want it used, or something. That's why rails are there, to ride on

but - yea dont recommend calling your park crew a pussy unless you want to be punched in the face. These guys dont give a fuk most of them and will..with friends watching/laughing..


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

Aw3bb said:


> ...without yoga pants or turd refs...wtf?!?...didn't think op even had a snowboard...maybe an attempt at revamping his image??? Or maybe Mommy grounded him for a few days from his computer and be reflected on what a douche bag he's been on here and that any attention he received was only for our amusement...who knows. Who cares.


The troll has been out-trolled by the forum. This seems like a legit thread though, so if he isn't trolling, no need to start anything. At least I don't think there is. 

And a park feature "for decoration"? That's weird. I'm curious, what were the stairs made of anyway? I'd imagine they're some form of concrete, so landing on them if worse for you/your board than the stairs. I could be wrong though. I've never been into a park with stairs. I tried some small rollers once and that was it. Parks still scare me ^^


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Sincraft said:


> but - yea dont recommend calling your park crew a pussy unless you want to be punched in the face. These guys dont give a fuk most of them and will..with friends watching/laughing..


no. he might bitch up and get all pissy and try and take your pass but you've got to be retarded if you think an employee at a resort is going to punch you in the face at work. 

he'd be fired and arrested and the resort would be lucky to not get sued.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

StrattonRider said:


> At my mountain the park crew are so high they don't give a fuck about anything.


Same with mine. I left Waterville and got a full pass at a closer mountain because it was cheaper. And holy fuck these park crew guys are retarded. They sit in a hut all day and bake their brains out. I'm lucky to see one of them crawl out once in a day. So anyone thinking about riding Gunstock, don't waste your time it's a fucking joke. 

JETFALCON!


----------



## JetFalcon (Feb 12, 2013)

Varza said:


> The troll has been out-trolled by the forum. This seems like a legit thread though, so if he isn't trolling, no need to start anything. At least I don't think there is.
> 
> And a park feature "for decoration"? That's weird. I'm curious, what were the stairs made of anyway? I'd imagine they're some form of concrete, so landing on them if worse for you/your board than the stairs. I could be wrong though. I've never been into a park with stairs. I tried some small rollers once and that was it. Parks still scare me ^^


It was wooden steps with metal copings. And I probably messed the back of my tail up a bit from landing on those stairs so I think its worse for my board than the stairs. I ride park so I'm not worried about scratching/dinging my board. 

I only troll the off topic zone to see how many views I can get. Because I doubt this will get many views unless the haters come take over.


----------



## JetFalcon (Feb 12, 2013)

Aw3bb said:


> ...without yoga pants or turd refs...wtf?!?...didn't think op even had a snowboard...maybe an attempt at revamping his image??? Or maybe Mommy grounded him for a few days from his computer and be reflected on what a douche bag he's been on here and that any attention he received was only for our amusement...who knows. Who cares.


Jeez, you still mad? You're probably one of those guys who avoids every park feature and only does a half ass jump to the side to believe they're a true snowboarder. Then talks shit to other riders who got more game than you at the park. If you were good or decent, you'd have no need to justify being better than some guy on the internet so I can rest assured you probably suck at snowboarding and are a total pussy. You're probably the kind of guy who doesn't wanna risk getting hurt so its best to make excuses that you could ride park if you didn't get hurt.

I wasn't grounded, there's more to life than your social status on a forum. And ya I enjoyed all that attention I got from losers like you trying to justify everything. 

And stop trying to fool yourself that you don't care. You obviously do care for bringing up something that happened over a week ago when most people moved on.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Guys give him a break. This is a true story. I have pics


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

ShredLife said:


>


That's a smart fucking sloth!



ETM said:


> Guys give him a break. This is a true story. I have pics


:eusa_clap:


----------



## Aw3bb (Jan 27, 2013)

Attention vs others amusement....confused junior...and still mad, I was never mad, endlessly amused tho.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> you are a pussy for not calling him a pussy. just tell his dumb ass not to put anything in the snowboard park unless he wants it destroyed.
> 
> fucking bitch.


ya lets go with this hahaha!

snowboarders will try to hit anything and everything...if its in the park, or anywhere near the park expect it to get ridden. Especially if its a stair set with rails and boxes attached to it


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

ShredLife said:


>





ETM said:


> Guys give him a break. This is a true story. I have pics


OMFG u dudes. :laugh::eusa_clap:

No way Jetfalcon snowboards.

He probably told you not to jump the stairs because you suck and he literally thought you would break your neck the next time you tried and he just didn't want to rescue your worthless ass.


----------



## Aw3bb (Jan 27, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> OMFG u dudes. :laugh::eusa_clap:
> 
> No way Jetfalcon snowboards.
> 
> He probably told you not to jump the stairs because you suck and he literally thought you would break your neck the next time you tried and he just didn't want to rescue your worthless ass.


Now don't show anger to the park star. You may get lectured or completely misconstrued with all of the 'attention' you are giving him.

Amused yet again.


----------



## Atoxa (Feb 11, 2013)

Since when did Jet snowboard? 

Something tells me he's trolling... I wonder...


----------



## JetFalcon (Feb 12, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> OMFG u dudes. :laugh::eusa_clap:
> 
> No way Jetfalcon snowboards.
> 
> He probably told you not to jump the stairs because you suck and he literally thought you would break your neck the next time you tried and he just didn't want to rescue your worthless ass.


It's okay you can't jump stairs and I understand it may be scary for most people. I don't know why you say I suck if I am able to jump stairs. But if its very hard to believe I do snowboard and I don't come here pretending I snowboard. 

I landed it clean though and I never fell on those stairs. I just didn't make it so I had to land on the stairs when the worker saw me, but after a few tries I eventually cleared it. No big deal though, I'm sure most people with a set of balls can do it. It's okay you can keep pretending you're a good snowboarder, no one will know if you're lying.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

JetFalcon said:


> Well, a park crewman saw me *trying to clear *the stairs, but *I landed on the stair set itself and not the snow*. And he told me to please do not jump the stairs.
> 
> Well, he went somewhere else and I hit the stairs again even though he told me not to. *I was able to clear it after a few attempts *so his precious stairs were not stomped on. I just thought it was dumb for a park worker to tell me not to jump the stairs.
> 
> I landed it clean though and I never fell on those stairs. *I just didn't make it so I had to land on the stairs *when the worker saw me, but *after a few tries I eventually cleared it*.


You and I have very different definitions of what landing something clean is; and there was another one you made about the damage you did to the tail of your board.


----------



## Bullboy145 (Feb 11, 2013)

Alright, two things.
1) If you're here to piss somebody off, guys, for the love of all that is sacred, keep it to yourself. We don't need to deploy the anti-troll procedures if there's no trolling done.
2) Stairs, for decoration? Since when is ANYTHING with a railing, in a FRICKEN PARK, for decoration?! Hopefully tail didn't suffer any damage, it'd be a darned shame especially if it was a new board. But who puts a staircase in a park for decor? Are we going for a theme, Mt.High? Trying to make it look like a Cali street or something? Who taught them park building 101?


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

lol I hit a couple stair set handrails at the canyons today, and I never landed on the stairs! I thought they looked pretty good and I didn't want to risk messing them up. OP you need to be more considerate to the park decoration! It is made to LOOK like an urban feature, not actually BE an urban feature. geez.


----------



## JetFalcon (Feb 12, 2013)

Bullboy145 said:


> Alright, two things.
> 1) If you're here to piss somebody off, guys, for the love of all that is sacred, keep it to yourself. We don't need to deploy the anti-troll procedures if there's no trolling done.
> 2) Stairs, for decoration? Since when is ANYTHING with a railing, in a FRICKEN PARK, for decoration?! Hopefully tail didn't suffer any damage, it'd be a darned shame especially if it was a new board. But who puts a staircase in a park for decor? Are we going for a theme, Mt.High? Trying to make it look like a Cali street or something? Who taught them park building 101?


My tail did suffer minor damages. Just some cracks on the edges. Which is the reason why I only buy last year's stuff at the best discount I can get, as long as it's 50% or close enough. 

I did get the board this season brand new and I got a gash the first day riding, probably from a rock since the mountain just opened and the place was not fully covered in snow. I also took it to the park first day and what was a brand new board started to look old really fast. Oh well, I don't plan on looking at my board.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

JetFalcon said:


> My tail did suffer minor damages. Just some cracks on the edges.


LOL! First time I read that, my mind saw "tailbone" not "tail". Made a little more sense on the second reading.


----------



## Atoxa (Feb 11, 2013)

Donutz said:


> LOL! First time I read that, my mind saw "tailbone" not "tail". Made a little more sense on the second reading.


Same.  Then I thought he was making a reference to him being a jet plane, then I realized he wasn't a Jet Plane....


----------

